# [SOLVED] Zyxel G-202 Wireless Adapter (USB)



## liquidated (Jun 11, 2010)

Hello,

Just wondering if anyone can provide an insight to my problem. I have a Zyxel G-202 Wireless Adapter which has been giving me a few problems for about 6 months now. I can boot up my PC and it will connect to my wireless network fine, but after I try to connect to a page, it will drop the connection. It takes a good 20 attempts/half an hour to fully connect back to the network and get a stable connection.

I have tried all available drivers for this and they all seem to have the same issue. I have tried it in all available USB Ports, and the same happens. I generally have to remove the device once or twice to get the stable connection. This also happens on a clean installation.

My current machine specs are;
Windows 7 Ultimate. (Fully updated)
2GB RAM
AMD A2 3.1ghz
nVidia 9400GT
500GB SATA
250GB SATA

The only other USB Devices are the keyboard and mouse, and occasionally the printer.

This is becoming a royal pain at the moment so any advice or tips is greatly accepted. Any more information I will happily provide. I hope I can be of some assistance on the forums too .

Thanks in advance.
Dan


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Zyxel G-202 Wireless Adapter (USB)*

I'd suspect a faulty NIC or router.


----------



## liquidated (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: Zyxel G-202 Wireless Adapter (USB)*

Thanks for the reply, Dogg. I found out I wasn't using the most upto date driver/software afterall, epic fail!

They're released a later one, but not updated it on the main drivers page.

It's all running smoothly now. 

Thanks again for the reply


----------

